# Race to Sub-40 on 3x3



## CubingBanana (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey guys!
Are you ready to race to sub 40?
Well, let's do it!

Rules:
1. You may have Unlimited inspection!
2. No spamming!
3. Be honest, use the provided scramble!
4. At the beginning of your post, put the round number, your cube, and your method.
5. Please provide all times as well as the average of 12!
6. You may provide video, you don't have too.
7. You may not have the cube in your hands after inspection time and before the timer starts.
8. WCA rules are my rules!
9. Scrambles made by WCA scrambles
10. To officially be sub-40, you must get 3 consecutive Sub-40 ao12s

Scrambles!
Round 1
* 
1.  F' R' B F2 R2 U2 B' F2 U2 B' F U B2 F L D2 U L2 F2 R' U
2.  F' D L2 R' B F2 D U L' R' D U2 L U B2 F L F2 D R2 U2
3.  B2 D' R F D B' U' F' L D B F2 D2 F R2 F2 R2 U L' R' D2
4.  L2 R' F U' L2 D2 L B' U2 F2 R2 U L2 R B' D2 R2 D2 U F D
5.  L R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 B F' U L F D' L U R D U2 F
6.  F' D2 L2 F2 L D' R D2 R' D U2 L B F2 R' F D L U' L2 B
7.  R U R U B' D' U' B2 L' B' F D2 F' R2 B' D B2 D' U' F L2
8.  B R2 U' L' F' D2 F' L2 B F2 D' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' D U R2 B
9.  U L' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' L' D2 U' B2 F L2 R B' D' B L R2 F
10.  R' B F D2 U F D R B U' L B F' L F' R2 B D' U B' D2
11.  F U2 F2 L R F' R2 F D L D2 U' F' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 F' L' B2
12.  B F R2 B F2 U2 F' D' L' R' D' U2 B F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 D R2*
Good luck to all!!
Potential closing time: Friday: March 31st, 2017


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 24, 2017)

There is already a thread for sub-30. At these speeds 5 seconds is probably not enough buffer between races. If you want to start a new race I'd advise 40 or 45 seconds.


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 24, 2017)

PurpleBanana said:


> There is already a thread for sub-30. At these speeds 5 seconds is probably not enough buffer between races. If you want to start a new race I'd advise 40 or 45 seconds.


Edited! Thanks for feedback


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 31, 2017)

Is this "Race to sub 40" still in use? If it is I will try to do it!

Thanks!


----------



## CubingBanana (Apr 1, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Is this "Race to sub 40" still in use? If it is I will try to do it!
> 
> Thanks!


Yes it is!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 1, 2017)

CubingBanana said:


> Yes it is!



Ok..I will get started right way!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 1, 2017)

*Round 1
Cube: MF3RS
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 46.02
*
1. 48.56 
2. 47.62 
3. 53.50 
4. 43.25 
5. 43.74 
6. 46.94 
7. 47.75 
8. (28.12) 
9. 44.58 
10. 41.46 
11. 42.76 
12. (57.29) 

My first time on "Race to sub 40"!

When are you going to post the results?


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 1, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 1
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP

I am doing OH.

*Ao12: 46.37
*
1. 45.91 
2. 44.84 
3. (1:04.72) 
4. 36.71 
5. 50.15 
6. 48.99 
7. 54.96 
8. 45.10 
9. 47.31 
10. 42.78 
11. (35.92) 
12. 46.93 

Can't wait for round 2.


----------



## CubeCubeCube (Apr 1, 2017)

Round 1
Moyu Aolong v2
CFOP (F2L, 2L-OLL, 2L-PLL)

1)30:36
[2)29:12]
3)30:13
4)41:11
5)32:53
6)34:23
7)39:43
8)38:24
9)33:91
10)40:91
[11)44:73]
12)41:71

Avg of 12: ~36⅓ sec.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

When are you going to post the results?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 5, 2017)

Can I join for OH?

R1
Valk3, CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-4
avg of 12: 41.042

Time List:
37.401+, 42.858, 45.693, 39.029, 36.423, (32.099), 36.686, (1:02.436), 49.937, 33.319, 40.854, 48.218

Chocked at the end,


----------



## sarvagya (Apr 7, 2017)

Can we use this thread for OH?


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 7, 2017)

sarvagya said:


> Can we use this thread for OH?


Yes, me and @Ordway Persyn already have.


----------



## sarvagya (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok so let us give it a try.
Round 1 
Method: CFOP (OH)
Ao12: 53.96
Time List:
1) 56.08
2)56.07
3) 55.81
4) 50.38
5) 43.87
6)59.78
7)1:00.37
8)54.94
9) 53.91
10) (DNF)
11)48.46 
12) (43.42)


----------



## Ludovicus (Apr 10, 2017)

Round 1
Method: CFOP (OH)
Cube: WeiLong GTS

Ao12: 38.88
37.25, 38.70, 37.58, (1:00.92), 39.61, 43.17, 36.56, 38.45, 45.09, (30.19), 34.24, 38.15

1. 37.25 F' R' B F2 R2 U2 B' F2 U2 B' F U B2 F L D2 U L2 F2 R' U
2. 38.70 F' D L2 R' B F2 D U L' R' D U2 L U B2 F L F2 D R2 U2
3. 37.58 B2 D' R F D B' U' F' L D B F2 D2 F R2 F2 R2 U L' R' D2
4. 1:00.92 L2 R' F U' L2 D2 L B' U2 F2 R2 U L2 R B' D2 R2 D2 U F D
5. 39.61 L R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 B F' U L F D' L U R D U2 F
6. 43.17 F' D2 L2 F2 L D' R D2 R' D U2 L B F2 R' F D L U' L2 B
7. 36.56 R U R U B' D' U' B2 L' B' F D2 F' R2 B' D B2 D' U' F L2
8. 38.45 B R2 U' L' F' D2 F' L2 B F2 D' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' D U R2 B
9. 45.09 U L' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' L' D2 U' B2 F L2 R B' D' B L R2 F
10. 30.19 R' B F D2 U F D R B U' L B F' L F' R2 B D' U B' D2
11. 34.24 F U2 F2 L R F' R2 F D L D2 U' F' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 F' L' B2
12. 38.15 B F R2 B F2 U2 F' D' L' R' D' U2 B F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 D R2

Statistics:

Mean: 39.99
Average: 38.88
Best: 30.19
Median: 38.30
Worst: 1:00.92
Desviation: 7.28

Comments:

I'm here to practice OH. Hopefully you will keep this thread in use. As a suggestion, it would be nice if you could post the numbers beside the scrambles as some kind of image or something like that, similarly to the one on the sub20 thread, so when i "ctrl+c" it, the numbers won't come, so i wouldn't have to erase them every time, ty =]


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 15, 2017)

*Round 1 Results:*
FireCuber- *46.02*
CornerCutter- *46.37-OH*
CubeCubeCube- *36.33[1/3]*
Ordway Persyn- *41.04-OH*
Sarvagya- *53.96-OH*
Ludovicus- *38.88[1/3] -OH

Round 2: *(ends April 22)

1. U R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L' B' R' F2 U2 L D' R B' 
2. D2 B' L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B D2 F' R F' L U2 B R2 U L B2 F' 
3. L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 B L D2 L2 B2 F D L' B2 R' 
4. L U L F D2 R' D2 B R' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' L2 F2 L D2 L2 U' 
5. B2 F2 D U2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 U B D R' F L2 D R 
6. B D' L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 B F D' B R U B D L 
7. L2 F U2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D' L' U2 B2 U' L D B L2 B' 
8. L B2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 U F2 L2 D L' F' U F2 D' B' U' F2 R 
9. F D' L2 F R B2 U D2 R' B U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F2 
10. L2 U F2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L' U R2 F' U L2 R B2 D2 U 
11. R' B2 R B2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B L F U' B L2 R U' L R' 
12. L' D2 B D2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 B U2 R' D2 U R B' U' F R' B2 L'

I will keep this Race going every week. Good luck for this round!


----------



## Ludovicus (Apr 16, 2017)

Round 2
Method: CFOP (OH)
Cube: WeiLong GTS

Average of 12: 34.43
34.39, 37.19, 33.47, 33.01, 37.79, 31.19, (29.94), 36.07, 30.72, (38.43), 35.65, 34.83

1. 34.39 U R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L' B' R' F2 U2 L D' R B'
2. 37.19 D2 B' L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B D2 F' R F' L U2 B R2 U L B2 F'
3. 33.47 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 B L D2 L2 B2 F D L' B2 R'
4. 33.01 L U L F D2 R' D2 B R' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' L2 F2 L D2 L2 U'
5. 37.79 B2 F2 D U2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 U B D R' F L2 D R
6. 31.19 B D' L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 B F D' B R U B D L
7. 29.94 L2 F U2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D' L' U2 B2 U' L D B L2 B'
8. 36.07 L B2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 U F2 L2 D L' F' U F2 D' B' U' F2 R
9. 30.72 F D' L2 F R B2 U D2 R' B U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F2
10. 38.43 L2 U F2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L' U R2 F' U L2 R B2 D2 U
11. 35.65 R' B2 R B2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B L F U' B L2 R U' L R'
12. 34.83 L' D2 B D2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 B U2 R' D2 U R B' U' F R' B2 L'

Statistics:

Mean: 34.39
Average: 34.43
Single: 29.94
Median: 34.61
Worst:  38.43
Deviation: 2.69

Comments:

Today i practiced two handed a lot, and managed to improve all my averages and got singles really near my PB. Then i decided to practice OH, and it was pretty impressive how my OH averages went down by a lot aswell. And it made me wonder about how much normal practice improves your times on other styles of solving. I'll hopefully soon be aimming for sub30 OH =D. 
Also, Thank you for stepping forward and resuming this sub40 race for us @FireCuber


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 20, 2017)

*Round 2
Cube: MF3RS
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 40.58
*
1. (46.65) 
2. 38.67 
3. 45.22 
4. 38.97 
5. 36.05 
6. (33.11) 
7. 40.58 
8. 38.85 
9. 46.47 
10. 37.52 
11. 45.86 
12. 37.61 

This is my best average ever for 3x3!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 21, 2017)

Notice: This forum is open to OH as well as just 3x3.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 22, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 2 
Cube: Valk 3 DIY M
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 44.14
*
1. 47.94 
2. 41.43 
3. (54.57) 
4. 43.36 
5. 38.72 
6. 48.33 
7. 44.26 
8. 52.91 
9. 41.56 
10. 39.53 
11. (35.60) 
12. 43.34 

Better then last time, but not good. Too many high 40's and 50's.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 22, 2017)

*Round 2 Results:*
FireCuber *- 40.58*
Ludovicus* - 34.43 [2/3]-OH*
CornerCutter *- 44.14-OH*
*
Round 3: *(ends April 29)

1. R' U R2 D L' U' L F B2 U D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U F2 B' 
2. D2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 B D2 B2 F' U' B' F L D U2 R D2 L2 U' 
3. B2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 F' R' B' U' B' F2 U2 L U' R2 
4. L2 F U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 B' R' D' B L' B2 R' U B' R F2 
5. U' B' R2 B U2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 U' R D' L' D' R B' F2 R2 
6. F2 U2 L2 B' F L2 U2 B L2 D2 L' D' B' R' B F R B U' L' 
7. B2 U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U' R' B L R' D R2 D2 B F U' 
8. F' R' U' F' D2 R2 L' D' R2 B' R2 F D2 F' R2 F R2 L2 B2 
9. R' F D2 L2 F' U2 R U L' F' L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' 
10. U2 B2 D U R2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 L' U' R' F2 U F R2 D' R U R' 
11. L2 U L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R' F U' L B' U' B D2 L2 B2 
12. B L2 B' D2 F' R2 F R2 D2 R U B' D2 R2 F' U B L U2

Thank you for competing @Ludovicus and @CornerCutter!

Good luck for this round!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 23, 2017)

I am starting a thread to people over 35 seconds on the 3x3. 

You can still compete in this round but I will close this round and this thread in a few days.

Here is the new thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-x-on-a-3x3-35.64734/


----------



## Ludovicus (Apr 25, 2017)

Round 3
Method: CFOP (OH)
Cube: WeiLong GTS

Ao12: 36.94
(55.11) 35.33 36.90 34.74 30.51 52.07 33.66 36.34 35.84 37.32 (30.14) 36.72

1. 55.11 R' U R2 D L' U' L F B2 U D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U F2 B'
2. 35.33 D2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 B D2 B2 F' U' B' F L D U2 R D2 L2 U'
3. 36.90 B2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 F' R' B' U' B' F2 U2 L U' R2
4. 34.74 L2 F U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 B' R' D' B L' B2 R' U B' R F2
5. 30.51 U' B' R2 B U2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 U' R D' L' D' R B' F2 R2
6. 52.07 F2 U2 L2 B' F L2 U2 B L2 D2 L' D' B' R' B F R B U' L'
7. 33.66 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U' R' B L R' D R2 D2 B F U'
8. 36.34 F' R' U' F' D2 R2 L' D' R2 B' R2 F D2 F' R2 F R2 L2 B2
9. 35.84 R' F D2 L2 F' U2 R U L' F' L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D R2 U'
10. 37.32 U2 B2 D U R2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 L' U' R' F2 U F R2 D' R U R'
11. 30.14 L2 U L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R' F U' L B' U' B D2 L2 B2
12. 36.72 B L2 B' D2 F' R2 F R2 D2 R U B' D2 R2 F' U B L U2

Statistics:

Mean: 37.89
Average: 36.94
Best: 30.14
Median: 36.09
Worse: 55.11
Deviation: 7.39

Comments:

I should've done this during the day for better results, but ok, i'm cool with this lol.


----------

